# NHS Trust and CCI Credit Management troubles



## salimscwahmed (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi there, I received a letter from CCI Credit Management on 13/06/18 in my home address. They mentioned in their letter that I made series of appointment as a oversee visitor out patient for Xray of TIB and FIB in Wolverhampton Hospital. That's why, NHS Trust transferred all information to debt collectors agency called "CCI Credit Management" to collect unpaid money £555 from me by 20/06/18. Moreover they warned me that if i didn't pay the money they will inform to Home office. However, I didn't receive any treatment or anything from this hospital , even though I don't know where is that hospital. I got my medical history from my GP and I didn't find anything regarding Wolverhampton Hospital. I have been living in London since 2009. They mentioned in their invoice that I took treatment from their hospital since 2009-2014. In addition, for your kind information I was a student from 2009- 2014 and spouse Visa for rest of time. My ILR is on June 2019. Last of all, they didn't mention my Date of Birth and Nhs no. in their letter or invoice. So, my question is " Shall I pay the bill or not? " please help me.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If it is not your bill - then you obviously don’t need to pay it!
Debt collection agencies use online databases to chase people that owe money.
They will be looking for somebody that has the same name as you - and may have even sent the same letter to everybody that has the same name as you that is living in the UK - hoping that the real one pays.
The less honest debt collection agencies might even get paid by more than one person - because of the threatening letters they are sending!
The most important thing is - do you have an NHS number now and did you have one on the date mentioned in their letter?
If you had one then - all you need to do is send them a letter (never phone them - as they twist your words).
In the letter - simply tell then that they have got the wrong person and that you have never visited the hospital mentioned and that you have an NHS number - so are fully entitled to NHS treatment.
It’s for them to prove in court that you are the debtor - they simply use scare tactics to try and make people pay.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## salimscwahmed (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks again for your help. You are really doing good job boss.


----------

